# Travel warnings back on



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Spanish government advises against all but essential travel to cities of Cairo and Alexandria


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

US embassy in Cairo_ Emergency Message

Emergency Message for U.S. Citizens No. 24: Potential for Demonstrations | EMBASSY OF THE UNITED STATES CAIRO, EGYPT


----------



## ArabianNights (Jul 23, 2011)

Alex as well?


----------

